# Keeping cats out of truck engine



## iasc300 (Dec 17, 2011)

Like the title states I am trying to keep cats out of my truck engine WITHOUT killing them. I have had the truck of a couple weeks and they already clawed the foam off the top of the engine block and chewed on some wires. And Im pissed

I live out in the country and need them around to help with mice, they have a barn with a shelter and cats beds in it and we always feed them out there. I am not sure the best way to keep them out. It was not a problem before but now that its so cold at night the choose the engine block over the barn.

Any help is appreciated. 

I have looked at the Cat Repellent spray but the reviews I have read on them were not very good. So I am looking for some tried and true ways that people know of.


----------



## currycomb (Dec 17, 2011)

add a light to their area in the barn, making it the warmer spot. other than that i have no other ideas


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 17, 2011)

When I tended feral cats, I'd make them a safe, insulated nook of their own and line it with old, warm blankets or towels (raggedy ones that were basically at the end of their useful lifespan). They'd keep out of cars and instead choose to sleep there in the shelter. Perhaps the barn isn't offering enough warmth or security, and they see the truck as the best option.


----------

